

Linux Marketshare Myth: 2012 Edition - bigmetalman
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/01/the-linux-marketshare-myth/

======
jakeonthemove
Why does everyone keep forgetting about "the laptop"? It used to be a part of
"the desktop", but it has now pretty much replaced it - no one I know uses a
real desktop tower anymore, unless they need some extreme hardware power.

For all the advantages that the cloud and tablets offer, you'll have to pry my
laptop out of my cold, dead hands.

~~~
ekianjo
For gaming laptops are a joke. And who doesnt prefer a huge screen to work
with? Laptops are practical but never replace a desktop.

~~~
nknight
> _For gaming laptops are a joke._

I guess I've just imagined years of gaming on a laptop, then.

> _And who doesnt prefer a huge screen to work with?_

Got one. Along with an external keyboard and mouse. What's your point?

> _Laptops are practical but never replace a desktop._

I haven't used a desktop in years.

~~~
justncase80
The laptops you can usually play a decent game on are so big they defeat the
purpose of being a laptop.

------
user2459
It's all a matter of semantics at this point. What's the difference between a
tablet with a keyboard and a laptop with a touch screen? Nothing. Maybe locked
down software vs open software, but does that mean I can install android on my
laptop and it becomes a tablet?

